# Is it possible to continue to have monthly menstrual cramping during pregnancy?



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,

Since finding out i was pregnant i have been having what feels like menstrual cramping, when i asked my mw i was told it is normal to have cramping during pregnancy as it is just the uterus stretching so this put my mind at ease, but over the months i have continued to keep a note of the pain.

I woke up at 5am this morning with terrible cramps that felt just like what i used to get every month with a normal period so i took out my old cycle diary and checked and realised that all the dates match up, i am having these cramps for a few days every month when my period would normally be due if i wasn't pregnant, obviously your hormones stop you having a period but shouldn't they stop all the menstrual cramping too?, is this ok or should i be worried? 

Thanks
Tracyxx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

a lot of women experience this, as your
midwife said, it's all the stretching. Not sure why it often tallies up with AF time though!

Everything sounds fine,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

